# SE Cable from meter to poa thru attic



## clover (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a residence where the service entrance cable runs from the point of attachment to the meter thru the attic/soffit is that up to code or does it hve to be ran on the exterior of the house?.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

It might be fine if the pipe is encased in 2" of concrete.


----------



## clover (Oct 2, 2013)

its not protected by any conduit thru the soffit/attic just SE cable


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I cannot see how that would be allowed.


----------



## clover (Oct 2, 2013)

it was done in the 80s im looking to buy the house and the seller will replace the service if i can find in the code book where it says this is not up to code but i cant find anything that specifically says this . it comes close.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here the SEU service cable has to be exposed all the way to make sure there are no illegal taps to steal electricity..

Plenty of times I see masons bury the pipe mast behind brick.. that too is against POCO rules..


----------

